# 2004 GTO Pedders Full Repair Kit



## Ccas1382 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey everybody i'm new here and this is my first post,
I have owned my GOAT for almost a year now and still loving it but i'm having a small problem, I upgraded to 19" Rims which i believe are 8.5" wide and 40 offset with 245/35 tires all around and i had the aligment done at the same time where i got the rims installed but since i got the rims installed the front passenger side tire rubs against the front plastic of the wheel well whenever i go through a bump on the road so i took the car back to the aligment place and they told me the caster on the passenger side is way off and needs to be replaced but they can't find one.
so i've been looking around and found that GTO's have a tire rub issue and found that most people are using pedders suspension to fix the issue but i found 3 different kits i can use i just wanted your opinions and experince.

1st kit is the GTO Tire Rub Kit for $547.73 which doesn't inlcude the Struts.
2nd kit is the GTO Front Half Repair Kit for $1,073.53 which includes the struts.
3rd kit is the GTO Full Repair Kit for $1,652.48 which also includes the parts for the rear suspension.

I would just like to go with the full repair kit but my question is is it worth the price?
I had planned to replace the shocks and struts within the next year are there better shocks for the price?


Thanks everybody in advance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy run-on sentence! Call Andy at Kollar Racing. He has several kits and can recommend what you need.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

x2 on Kollar.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

The caster needs to be replaced?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Get the Kollar no rub kit.


----------

